# Vizsla stuff



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I found this Australian website, you may have a few over in your neck of the woods that has this stuff too, if not, here is the link. 

http://www.zazzle.com.au/vizsla+gifts

There are T's, coasters, Hoodies, Prints, Bags, Iphone covers and a stack more. 

No affiliation and never bought off them previously, so not recommending them as such. If I do buy something, I will let you know how it went.


----------

